# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Bosch] Τρυπα στο πισω μερος  (πατωμα) του φουρνου

## pap22

Εχω κουζινα bosch και εχει γινει μια τρυπα στο πισω μερος  (πατωμα)του φουρνου κοντα στη γωνια. Υπαρχει καμια ιδεα για επισκευη γιατι για καινουργια ..................... ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Υπάρχουν ανοξείδωτες λαμαρίνες (ψευδοπάτοι ) ... υπάρχουν για πάτωμα και για ταβάνι ... είναι λεπτή ανοξείδωτη λαμαρίνα με κάποια ομοιόμορφα γυρίσματα στα πλαινά και πίσω μέρος και σώζουν την κατάσταση ... απευθύνσου η στην εταιρία της Bosch αν έχουν ... ή παίρνεις ακριβώς τις διαστάσεις και ζητάς Universal

----------


## pap22

η λαμαρινα πως θα μπει με πριτσινια ή με αλλο τροπο?

ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πιρτσίνια .. τα πιο κοντά και όσα χρειάζονται για να σταθεί καλά σε όλες τις πλευρές χωρίς να εξέχουν , περίπου 4 - 6 περτσίνια

Στην εργασία .... ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ

----------


## pap22

ευχαριστω,
 θα επιστρεψω μετα την τοποθετηση, αυριο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ευχαριστω,
>  θα επιστρεψω μετα την τοποθετηση, αυριο


Αν επιστρέψεις αύριο ... με ένα ταψί στα χέρια σου και ψημένο κοτόπουλο με πατάτες .... θα είσαι ωραίος !! Τις μπύρες τις φέρνω εγώ θα φέρω μόνο 10 μπύρες ( βαρελάκια 5 λιτρα) φτάνουν? :hahahha:

----------


## pap22

ξεχασες τον καβουρμα, θα τον φερω εγω
 :Smile:

----------


## konman

Εγω θα προτιμουσα να μην τοποθετησεις πατο 
στο φουρνο ετσι και αλλιως η τρυπα δεν του
δημιουργει καποιο προβλημα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εγω θα προτιμουσα να μην τοποθετησεις πατο 
> στο φουρνο ετσι και αλλιως η τρυπα δεν του
> δημιουργει καποιο προβλημα.


Και αν από απροσεξία του χρήστη χυθούν νερά μέσα στην τρύπα? 
στο σημείο εκείνο βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά η αντίσταση (της κάτω μεριάς) 
οπότε μπορούμε να θέσουμε θέμα επικινδυνότητας.
Στο κάτω κάτω θα έχει και αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## DIATHERM

και αν τρυπωντας με το τρυπανι για να βαλει τα πιρτσινια τρυπησει την κατω αντισταση....?
εγω θα σου προτεινα να μην το βαλεις με πιρτσινια
αφου θα παρεις τα μετρα και θα ειναι ακριβως αστον ετσι .. μεσα
και πες οτι σου πεσουν νερα λαδια η δεν ξερω και εγω τι ... να μπορεις να τον καθαρισεις και απο την κατω μερια...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν μπορεί να τρυπήσει την αντίσταση ... γιατί η λαμαρίνα είναι όπως παρακάτω

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

Έχει έτοιμες τις τρύπες στο πλάι ... και καμιά τρύπα δεν θα ανοίξει στο κάτω μέρος.
Κανονικά πρέπει να βάλει πιρτσίνια γιατί αυτή η λαμαρίνα είναι πολύ κοφτερή και αν δεν προσέξει μπορεί και να τραυματιστεί την ώρα που θα βάζει κάτι μέσα ή θα το καθαρίζει.
Τα νερά και τα λάδια ? No problem .. σύμφωνα με την φωτογραφία είναι κυρτό σαν ταψί εξωτερικά .

----------


## DIATHERM

Ααααα ...τωρα ειμαστε ενταξει....νομιζα πως ειναι μια ευθεια σκετη λαμαρινα...
και πιρτσινια να μην βαλει μπορει να βαλει αυτοδιατριτη βιδα κοντη

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν ξέρω αν θα βάλει αυτοδιάτρητες βίδες ή όχι .... αλλά εγώ περιμένω τον .... καβουρμά !!  :Lol:

----------


## pap22

αγορασα σημερα τη λαμαρινα, ειναι οπως φαινεται στη φωτογραφια που ανεβασε ο πετρος (σωστός - ο καβουρμας περιμενει λαρισα, εχω αποθεμα απο την πατριδα) και μαλλον σκεφτομαι να βαλω πιρτσινια κοντα

----------


## DIATHERM

Αντε ποιασε δουλεια τωρα.... γιατι ο πετρος περιμενει...χαχαχαχ :Lol:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λύσαξα.JPG
Άντε τώρα .... λύσσαξα !!

----------


## pap22

> Λύσαξα.JPG
> Άντε τώρα .... λύσσαξα !!


Δώσε καμια ιδεα για να φτιαξω πρωτα το πλυντηριο και μετα δυο δοσεις καβουρμα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pap22

> Δώσε καμια ιδεα για να φτιαξω πρωτα το πλυντηριο και μετα δυο δοσεις καβουρμα!!!!!!!!!!!


Πετρο ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες και το ενδιαφερον

Ενταξει η κουζινα
Ενταξει και το πλυντηριο
Ολα καλα γιατι με πολυτεκνη οικογενεια τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα για νεες αγορες αυτη την εποχη

ΥΓ Ο καβουρμας ισχυει  χαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xifis

ρε παιδια,για να μην ανοιγω θεμα αλλο..εχω κ γω εναν τρυπιο φουρνο..αδερφακι του ψυγειου ΙΖΟΛΑ που λεγαμε τις προαλλες..κ αυτος με καμια 35αρα χρονια στη πλατη..μαρκας super galaxy.

εχει λοιπον 2-3 τρυπες στον πατο κ στο βαθος γωνια πισω εχει κρεμασει κ εχει ανοιξει λιγο.κατι ειδα που λετε για ψευδοπατο λαμαρινα.ακουσα παλι οτι αυτου του ειδους η λυση "κοβει" απτη ζεστη του φουρνου κ δε ψηνεται καλα το φαι κ τετοια.αλλος οτι η λαμαρινα βγαζει αναθυμιασεις κ ξερω γω τι..λιγο περιεργο αυτο.για φωτιστε..κ οτι θελετε απο ποδηλατα εδω.. χαχαχα

----------


## konman

Ο πατος κοβει πολυ απο την θερμανση της κατω αντισταση.
Ειναι σαν να τοποθετεις δυο ταψια στο φουρνο, 
το πανω ταψι δεν θα το βρασει κανονικα.
Ο πατος μετα καταστρεφει πολυ πιο γρηγορα  
τον φουρνο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> στο βαθος γωνια πισω εχει κρεμασει


 Πολύ προχωρημένη ζημιά έτσι? ... πάλι καλά που λες ότι ο πάτος δεν είναι αποσπώμενος !




> κ δε ψηνεται καλα το φαι κ τετοια


Απεναντίας ! ... φτιάχνει τα σωστότερα και καλύτερα γλυκά ! χωρίς υπερβολές . και δεν γίνονται "ατυχήματα" όπου βλέπεις το φαγητό να αρπάζει στο κάτω μέρος (κάψιμο) ιδιαίτερα στα μικρότερα φουρνάκια....




> αλλος οτι η λαμαρινα βγαζει αναθυμιασεις κ ξερω γω τι.


Αυτός που στο είπε .... μήπως πουλάει κιόλας τέτοιες συσκευές? ... για πάνε ρώτα τον (εκ μέρους μου) ... γιατί υπάρχουν στην αγορά ταψιά εκτός του εμαγιέ και σε ανοξείδωτα? ... γιατί βγάζουν αναθυμιάσεις? Μετά από την (όποια ) απάντηση του .... δώσε του μια μπάφα (εκ μέρους μου)...




> κ οτι θελετε απο ποδηλατα εδω


Θέλω ποδήλατο (4 πήδαλο + 4 θέσιο) ... για να κάνουν πηδάλι οι άλλοι τρεις αναβάτες και εγώ όχι ..... έχεις?

----------


## xifis

> Πολύ προχωρημένη ζημιά έτσι? ... πάλι καλά που λες ότι ο πάτος δεν είναι αποσπώμενος !


χαχαχα ναι εχει κανει εχει κανει μια χαραμαδα περα περα..




> Θέλω ποδήλατο (4 πήδαλο + 4 θέσιο) ... για να κάνουν πηδάλι οι άλλοι τρεις αναβάτες και εγώ όχι ..... έχεις?


ευκολακι..κατι θα κανουμε για σενα!


αρα δηλαδη,μετραω κ παω κ περνω ενα πατο,κ τον βιδωνω απο πανω απτον υπαρχων ετσι?αφου πρωτα ξεβιδωσω τη κουζινα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κοίτα φίλε Xifis . 
Να πούμε και κάποια πράγματα με την αλήθεια και το όνομα τους ... αυτές οι ανοξείδωτες λαμαρίνες (ψευδοπάτοι) υπάρχει μια τάση προς κατάργηση. όπως φαίνεται και παρακάτω.

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...22&cpi=&s=&l=1

Υποψιάζομαι αν και δεν το γνωρίζω ότι πάνε να τις καταργήσουν αυτές τις λαμαρίνες .... Πιθανολογώ για λόγους ασφαλείας (όχι για τις αναθυμιάσεις που ανέφερες) . ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΩΓΙΜΕΣ ΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΠΑΓΕΤΑΙ. Ενώ τα εμαγιέ όχι.

Η επιλογή είναι δική σου .... αν και πιστεύω για πολύ φθαρμένες κουζίνες σαν την δική σου με κρεμασμένες λαμαρίνες παραγίνεται επικίνδυνο . Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες το πλήρες σκεπτικό που σου αναφέρω και καλύτερα για την περίπτωση σου να μην το κάνεις .

Εγκατέλειψε καλύτερα την κουζίνα σου , μετά από 35 ευχάριστα χρόνια που πέρασες .... αλλά φτάνει μέχρι εδώ..

----------

xifis (07-02-13)

----------


## xifis

ααα φιλε οντως εχεις ενα δικιο σαυτο που λες..δε το σκεφτηκα.μλκια.δεν αξιζει.

ισως ετσι εξηγειται γιατι κανα 2 μαστοροι που πηραμε καναν την παπια.κ με το δικιο τους.οσο κρατησει το σαραβαλο κ σουτ!

----------


## Άννα Πανταζή

Μπορώ να κλείσω τη χαραμάδα στο πίσω μέρος του φούρνου με ειδικό μείγμα;

----------


## Άννα Πανταζή

Αλλαγή εσωτερικου του φούρνου;

----------


## diony

πρέπει ακόμη να κυκλοφορούνε ανοξείδωτοι πάτοι σε διάφορες διαστάσεις , οι οποίοι στερεώνονται συνήθως με αντίστοιχα περτσίνια
απλά μετά την τοποθέτηση του πάτου , αλλάζει κάπως η συμπεριφορά του φούρνου.

https://www.google.com/search?q=%CE%...w=1280&bih=529

----------

